# Some Kind of Worm-Like Parasite



## waterbox (Nov 26, 2011)

Several of my fish have developed some kind of parasite. They appear as pinkish protuberances--usually around the lips or head. On one cardinal tetra the lump is clear, and I can see a worm inside it.

Does anyone know what this parasite is, and what the appropriate treatment is?

The fish, other than these lumps, appear to be quite healthy. But obviously, it can't be good for them!

Thanks.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Not sure what kind of parasite that is but I had something similar on some rams a couple of years ago. You could try medicating with Levamisole.


----------



## waterbox (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks Pamela. Did you try Levamisole, and did it work?

David


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I did use Levamisole & it worked. Mykiss (Patrick) from Canadian Aquatics sells it.


----------

